# Reward for EUP shot Wolf



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

This story was on the front page of The Soo Evening News. I think US forces in Afganistan would have an easier time getting the Taliban to turn in Osama Bin Laden.




Newberry, Mich.  
A reward is being offered for anyone with information leading to the arrest and conviction of the person or persons involved in the killing of a wolf in the Eastern Upper Peninsula.
Investigating agencies  in this case the Michigan Department of Natural Resources and the United States Fish and Wildlife Service  apparently have not developed any solid leads since the wolf carcass was discovered on Feb. 11 and have turned to the public for help in this matter. Anyone with information regarding this incident is asked to call the Report All Poaching hotline at 1-800-292-7800.
Michigan State Police from the Newberry Post confirmed the dead wolf was found south of town off County Road 405. State troopers were not part of the official investigation at this point in time as it remains in the hands of conservation officers and fish and wildlife agents, but were aware of some of the details regarding the slain animal.
State and federal officials, in a press release, indicate the wolf died from an apparent gunshot wound.
Wolves are a federally protected species in Michigan and cannot be legally killed except in the defense of human life. Anyone who shoots a wolf while protecting livestock or a family pet is subject to prosecution.
The maximum penalty for poaching a wolf is 90 days in jail with a fine of up to $1,000, according to the press release. A conviction for this offense also carries a potential $1,500 reimbursement fee to the State of Michigan for killing an endangered species and could result in the suspension of hunting privileges for a period of three years.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

I was in N-berry today matter of fact. I guess whoever did it in left it by the road next to a road sign,as if to let the world know what happened.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Wasn't this guy caught and also shot two others? He was given 1 year in jail, fines... plus convicted of destroying two collars. He was from Bay City and shot three wolves total. There's another one out there too though.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Maybe it's a different guy??? I know he shot one near Newberry though.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=370319


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Nope, that was a different incident. The Bay City guy got a slap on the wrist. Only lost hunting privelages for three years. Not much of a deterrent to poaching. I believe there are two other wolf poaching cases in the EUP where the shooter has not been found. Plus one in the NLP.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where the money for the reward comes from?


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

mcfish said:


> Does anyone know where the money for the reward comes from?


Good question.Money saved from Obamas health care reform perhaps?:rant:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

fowl said:


> Nope, that was a different incident. The Bay City guy got a slap on the wrist. Only lost hunting privelages for three years. Not much of a deterrent to poaching. I believe there are two other wolf poaching cases in the EUP where the shooter has not been found. Plus one in the NLP.


Um...the Bay City guy got slammed....thank goodness. He's in jail right now and will be for another 11+ months if things don't go as planned (minimum of 90 days)...lost his gun and hunting priveledges, etc. I wouldn't call that a slap. Plus he had to pay some pretty good fines.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

a guy can't protect his farm animals or family pet? 
that's funny :lol:


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

jimbo said:


> a guy can't protect his farm animals or family pet?
> that's funny :lol:


 ?? Certainly You can. Why do you ask?


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

I see know why you mentioned that,Jimbo. I went back to the first post and read it. 
Disreguard my previous post:lol::yikes:


----------

